# When To Make The Switch From Puppy Food To Adult?



## LCS (Jan 8, 2014)

PoodleRick,

I had the same question so I asked our breeder (who also happens to be a vet) and she indicated that she felt it was appropriate to switch as early as 6 months. I've been watching the forum for other discussions on this and there were a number of posts that seemed to align with that thinking.

It has been really great for me to watch Penny grow up - she is just a few months older than Juneau, so I know what is coming next for us!

LCS


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

You're good to switch any time now.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Great, thanks. I have just enough left of the puppy food to make a slow transition to the new food.

Rick


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Are you really going to feed an "adult" food or will it be an All Life Stages? *Most* high quality, non "puppy" foods are All Life Stages anyway.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Plan to go with the Merrick Grain Free or the Wellness Core Dog Food. I've been feeding Wellness Core Puppy Formula. I'm leaning towards the Merrick.

Rick


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

PoodleRick said:


> Plan to go with the Merrick Grain Free or the Wellness Core Dog Food. I've been feeding Wellness Core Puppy Formula. I'm leaning towards the Merrick.
> 
> Rick


Wellness Core is an Adult food, Merrick Grain Free is All Life Stages. .


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Wellness Core is an Adult food, Merrick Grain Free is All Life Stages. .


I think Merrick wins then. Thanks

Rick


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

*Merricks Food Worms*

I have a 9 month old standard poodle puppy and a 9 year old Corgi. I transitioned both over to Merricks. My husband noticed white worms in the Corgi's stool. Both the Corgi and the Poodle then got diarrhea. I went to dish their food up and found white worms actually crawling in the food. I returned all I bought. Google "merricks dog food worms". Just my experience for what it is worth. Good luck!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Ive fed both my girls (Spoo and Border Collie) all life stages food. My Vet said with large breed dogs don't have to go on puppy food if the owner does not want to. My Spoo eats Nat. Bal. Ultra and my Border is on Solid Gold Just A Wee Bit. (I know a toy breed food but it was the only one I could get her to eat after 2yrs of trying different foods.) She does great on it and Im not up for the fight to try and find something new again!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

West U said:


> I have a 9 month old standard poodle puppy and a 9 year old Corgi. I transitioned both over to Merricks. My husband noticed white worms in the Corgi's stool. Both the Corgi and the Poodle then got diarrhea. I went to dish their food up and found white worms actually crawling in the food. I returned all I bought. Google "merricks dog food worms". Just my experience for what it is worth. Good luck!


Yuk. No problems here but I'll keep an eye out for it.

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Penny finished her first small bag of Merrick grain free all life stages Yadda Yadda Yadda food and so far so good. I have noticed that her stools are smaller than they were on Wellness Core Puppy Formula. I take that as a sign that she is using more of the food and less is going to waste. I say that because way way way back in the 80's we had a Great Dane that we fed whatever was popular at the time. I remember the high end dog food market was just beginning back then. Anyway we switched him from that "whatever" food to Eukenuba and his stools went from soccer ball sized to grape fruit sized. There, now aren't you all glad you read that? 

Rick


----------

